# my finished Space Pod



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I finished it up this morning. Nice kit overall. I was impressed by the way the kit goes together for the most part. It is almost a snap together kit in many ways. 










I used one of the new Testors laquer sprays in a metallic burnt orange color instead of bright orange. I wanted my Pod to look a little less toylike. Plus I will build another one with lights later on. So this one was for fun and practice.










The body is Tamiya TS series Gloss Aluminum, with Floquil Bright Silver spray used for smaller parts like the antenna and landing gear. The large front antenna is Tamiya Semi Gloss Black sprayed over silver.










Color photos of the TV show mockup show red on the edges of the interior girders. The inside of the door was silver on the show prop, but I used tan so the door would match the rest of the interior when viewed through the front windows.










The above photo shows the bad seam across the interior ceiling if you don't cut a new plastic overlay. 










Some heavy seams on the main body sides that I filled in to smooth out the edges. 










The main parts taped together and sitting next to a jar of Testors paint. The Pod is much larger than you might guess.



















The interior was painted with Testors Modern US Desert Sand spray paint. When dry, the various panels were masked with Tamiya tape, hit with a light coat of Tamiya white spray primer, then sprayed with various shades of Tamiya spray paints. It was quite easy to mask the rectangular panels. The circular instruments, and square buttons on the top side panel are, unfortunately, a bit deformed to make the parts slip out of the mold. The dials are oval instead of round, and the buttons are rectangular. It is less visible on the finished model than in photos.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Dude,
I love your color choices!
I agree that the orange is just to cartoony. I love the texture you got there

your assessment about the inside of the door makes a lot of sence, plus something really needs to be done there to give the impression of some sort of gasketed seal

good show! can't wait to see your lit version


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice clean build. I haven't purchased this kit yet, but will soon. I am anxiously awaiting my Chariot kits to arrice from TVCultman soon! Thanks for posting! Good to see other folks works and fine touches. I like the color schemes too. We could see just a thousand clones of this thing if everyone doesn't give it some twist!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Excellent craftsmanship, Nick! And I like your color choices, too. 
Although I'm in full agreement that orange really is too "cartoonish", I tend to be a "purist" and will paint mine as close to the original TV prop as possible. But I have to admit, printing up the inspiring pics of your build-up and having them on hand will be of enormous assistance in my build, and I thank you very much for them! :thumbsup:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I like the hot rod metal flake paint!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Nice build thread, thanks for the photos. It looks great.


----------

